# Dúvida Humidade Relativa



## soniamrtns (4 Fev 2010 às 23:06)

Boa noite, sou estudante e vou ter terça feira frequência a climatologia e devido a ser trabalhadora estudante faltei a algumas aulas e estou com uma dúvida se alguém entendido me pudesse ajudar agradecia...a minha questão é a seguinte:

Um psicómetro registou ás 9h00:
-Temperatura termómetro seco: 18C
- Temperatura termometro molhado: 14C

Tendo por base este valores como efectuo o calculo da humidade relativa do ar? Sei que a formula é: Humidade Relativa=(Pressão actual vapor de agua/pressao de saturação)x100

para este caso tenho uma formula que é:

HR= es(Tm) - a(Ts-Tm)/ es(Ts)

sendo
es- pressao de saturaçao
Tm - termometro molhado
Ts - Termometro seco

o meu problema é nao saber o que signific a letra "a" ...apenas sei que neste caso o seu valor é de 0,67...

e como se calcula depois o ponto de orvalho?

desde já desculpem e obrigado...


----------



## Lousano (4 Fev 2010 às 23:15)

Humidade Relativa =  (PV/PS) x 100      (pressão de vapor parcial exercida pelas moléculas de água no ar e a pressão de saturação na mesma temperatura X 100)

EDIT: Entendi o que referes, e queres saber como se pode obter a Hr através de termómetros.

Um link brasileiro explica isso:

http://www.feiradeciencias.com.br/sala02/02_053.asp


----------



## Kati (25 Jul 2010 às 23:15)

Boa noite, também sou estudante e também vou fazer frequência de climatologia na 3a feira. Tinha a mesma duvida, mas agora reparei que não sei calcular a humidade relativa com os seguintes dados:

as 6horas da manha foram registadas as temperaturas:
temperatura mínima:12ºc
temperatura máxima: 14ºc
 Hr= ?

Obrigado e ajudem me pleasee


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (25 Jul 2010 às 23:27)

Kati disse:


> Boa noite, também sou estudante e também vou fazer frequência de climatologia na 3a feira. Tinha a mesma duvida, mas agora reparei que não sei calcular a humidade relativa com os seguintes dados:
> 
> as 6horas da manha foram registadas as temperaturas:
> temperatura mínima:12ºc
> ...



Não faltam por ai dados?... É que so com as temperaturas não dá...


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (25 Jul 2010 às 23:32)

Eu tenho uns quantos pdf's que te devem resolver essas dúvidas... mas não sei mete-los aqui... acho que não dá...


----------



## Kati (25 Jul 2010 às 23:34)

No enunciado so dava estes dados, por isso é que estou meia confusa :S


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (25 Jul 2010 às 23:36)

Kati disse:


> No enunciado so dava estes dados, por isso é que estou meia confusa :S



Ui... caso complicado.. hehehe. Não tens nenhuma tabela onde ir a ver os resto dos dados? no enunciado? tipo umas constantes... ou metodos de evapotraspirações?...


----------



## Kati (25 Jul 2010 às 23:42)

Tenho uma tabela que penso que deve ser para o ea ou es.

a minha ideia era fazer a media das duas temperaturas, usar a formula do es=6,108e^(17.27*t / 237+t), e substituir o t pelo valor médio. e assim descobria o es.


mas...nao sei... acho que nao está certo


----------



## Vince (25 Jul 2010 às 23:54)

Kati disse:


> as 6horas da manha foram registadas as temperaturas:
> temperatura mínima:12ºc
> temperatura máxima: 14ºc
> Hr= ?




Quase de certeza que leu mal. À mesma hora obviamente não pode ter 2 temperaturas diferentes. De certeza que uma é a Temperatura *T(ºC)* e a outra é a Temperatura do Ponto de Orvalho *Td(ºC)*.

E com essas duas consegue calcular a Humidade relativa, existem várias fórmulas de cálculo diferentes, provavelmente a que terá que usar é a que deu nas aulas.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (25 Jul 2010 às 23:55)

Kati disse:


> Tenho uma tabela que penso que deve ser para o ea ou es.
> 
> a minha ideia era fazer a media das duas temperaturas, usar a formula do es=6,108e^(17.27*t / 237+t), e substituir o t pelo valor médio. e assim descobria o es.
> 
> ...



Pois agarra nos dados da tabela e tenta fazer como estas a dizer... não me lembro mt bem se é assim...  

E ora bem... o Vince tem razão nisto que esta a dizer...


----------



## Kati (26 Jul 2010 às 00:11)

Eu penso que o enunciado seja mesmo assim. Uma colega teve me a explicar como é que ela fez, só espero é que esteja certo 

Obrigados pela ajuda.


----------

